

Paredit Presentation - Kototama
http://www.slideshare.net/mudphone/paredit-preso

======
Kototama
ParEdit (paredit.el) is a minor mode for performing structured editing of
S-expression data.

<http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ParEdit>

